# Malco & Presta Polishes



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Presta / Malco Polishes

As some of you on here have noticed, I tend to favour the Presta range of polishes for paint correction work. I have used a rotary now for approx 16 years and have tried most of the products that are available (although not all).

I have tried out the Menzerna range but unfortunately with the great British weather I find it too much of a struggle at this time of year and even when it is on form I still prefer the Presta, although this may just be because I am used to the working method that I use….

Over the past few months have started to receive a steady stream of PM’s regarding this range and have sent out various samples to some people so that they can have a play with them and see for themselves. After all, it might just be me!

I have spoken to WHIZZER and he has agreed in principle that I can package up some small samples (enough for a car or two) as a sort of Group Buy. Although this is not technically a Group Buy as it is coming from my own stock it doesn’t seem to fit anywhere else as it is not for profit.

If there is interest what I would propose is to package together 3 sample bottles of the following

50ml - Presta Ultra Cutting Crème – This i am told compares to Menzerna Power Gloss

50ml – Presta Ultra Cutting Crème (Light) – This from my own experience compares to Menzerna 3.02.

This next one I am undecided on at the moment but would probably be the following
50ml – Presta 3000 Glaze.

As sample bottles I would use the plastic bottles that are sold in Sainsbury’s in sets of 3 for less than £2 (£1.69 iirc). Postage would then be added + the cost of the packaging (Jiffy bag) and of course the cost of the polish (worked out later). All of this I would have thought to be around a tenner, although I have yet to work it out precisely as this is only in principle at the moment.

As I say this is if there is interest and if it is agreed. So if you are interested please state your interest below and if all is ok I will post in the GB section.

I would like to stress that I am not doing this for profit, purely to give people a chance to try them out as unless you know your local supplier (few and far between), then it can be quite frustrating trying to find them. Also, as I have this in my own personal stock there is no waiting for deliveries from abroad etc, and could probably be posted fairly soon. There is also the benefit that there is no heavy outlay of a full bottle of each if you find you do not like them 

What do you think.????:buffer:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Same thing I'm doing for the Bilt Hamber Auto Wash - the cost of them to knock up 50ml bottles was as much as the standard 300ml, so I volunteered to do it for them to help gain some chatter and hopefully further sales of all their products.

I've noticed you've been upping the Presto/Malco stuff - I presume you're self-importing these?
I would probably avail, if it weren't for the fact I already have 3 different brands of polishes coming my way for eval.
As it is, I think I've enough to feel snowed under with, without a 4th to add to that feeling! :lol:

Good luck anyhow and hope it proves worthwhile doing.
FWIW, 50ml PET bottle and lid with the foamy type white disc inside costs locally here £0.15 inc. VAT.
If you want me to sort you out with some, let me know and it'll be my pleasure.
Much better than £2 ish from the local supermarket!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

also have a look on ebay mate. theres seller who sell this kind of thing quite cheap.

id be interested maybe


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

I can recommend these also, very good products! Popular among most of the Finnish detailers/valeters.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like these could do the job nice and cheaply

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50ML-PLASTIC-...hZ006QQcategoryZ69606QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Thanks for the info guys, hadn't thought of ebay, bad really considering the missus is usually giving me earache about spending so much time on there


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

my local malco/presta rep gave me samples and now i dont use anything else

them big wool pads are a bit frightening tho

but i havnt used anything yet thats below anyones par and the prices are good also


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mucky said:


> my local malco/presta rep gave me samples and now i dont use anything else
> 
> them big wool pads are a bit frightening tho
> 
> but i havnt used anything yet thats below anyones par and the prices are good also


Them big wool pads are actually not bad if you use them right. Persoanally i use them to cut bad paintwork back quickly and then refine it with the 3M foam. Dont know if youve ever seen the presta catalogue but they do quite a few woolpads and they are all coloured to match the colour logos on the polishes. Their foam pads that are made by edge are a bit hard to master though hop, skip and jump


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

my local supplier has the full range on the van

all the wools and the foams double sided and some wools are doublesided as well

where would you put the 1500 in the 3 you listed


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Definately interested and appreciate the gesture - very good of you


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mucky said:


> where would you put the 1500 in the 3 you listed


Presta do quite a lengthy range as you probably know and i dont use all of them although i do have them just because i am OCD

When i first started with Presta all i ever used was the UCC and the 1500 but now have moved to UCC (Light) and either the 3000 or Plum Crazy because i can get an LSP ready finish quicker. The 1500 is good on soft paints and may be comparable to Menz 85RD but someone else may give a better comparison.

The ones i listed

UCC
UCC (Light)
3000

...are IMO a good representation of the product and can achieve superb results on their own.

I am considering doing the above named as say.....KIT 1

and then doing a KIT 2 for the OCD must haves amongst us comprising the following:

Strata 1000
Chroma 1500 polish
Swirl Remover

The other one that i rate highly is the Malco Plum Crazy Glaze but i only have my own bottle of percy at the moment until i put my next order in.

I have attached this for reference if it helps anyone.










And this extreme pic of what can be achieved. As far as i remember this was with UCC and Plum Crazy - i think, i have posted them before but cant be arsed to look through the posts


















EDIT: If anyone wants to look at the tec sheets etc then this is the place to go

http://www.malcopro.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=1169&Itemid=608


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

Best Wax (Sealant) and Fast Wax are very durable! 

Also Malco's Very Berry and Ultra-Violet are very good wash n' wax products with great gloss, rich suds etc.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Malco's Aqua Wax and it's the best, longest lasting spray wax I've ever used. I now cut it 1:1 and noticed no difference. 

I now need to try their polishes. Can't beat their prices either!


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

justin30513 said:


> I use Malco's Aqua Wax and it's the best, longest lasting spray wax I've ever used. I now cut it 1:1 and noticed no difference.
> 
> I now need to try their polishes. Can't beat their prices either!


I really highly can recommend it also! Tim from CYC should take this to his selection! :speechles


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

While I don't use presta at the moment, I know a really good detailer in New south wales (1500 km's north of me) who uses them and the amount of correction he can do with UCC and UCC light is incredible

I don't like the fact that they have kerosene in them and when I get some to try, I'll be adding glycerin to the applicator bottle to extend the working time as I like to burnish down extremely fine

He has told me that UCC takes out 800 to 1000 grit scratch removal and it could be stronger than powergloss.

We have malco bulk stuff here in Australia, again New south wales and I've never bought anything due to the really expensive pricing of the distributors

Could it be the cold weather in the UK that is the problem with menzerna, even if stinking hot 95 to 120 F heat here in South Australia during summer and in a big open 1000 square metre shop, the menz range just keeps on doing it's thing brilliantly


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Update

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52697

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Looks like these could do the job nice and cheaply
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50ML-PLASTIC-...hZ006QQcategoryZ69606QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, hadn't thought of ebay, bad really considering the missus is usually giving me earache about spending so much time on there


thats the ebayer that alot of people off here have ordered from :thumb: (the 5l pump dispensers mainly)


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> thats the ebayer that alot of people off here have ordered from :thumb: (the 5l pump dispensers mainly)


And delivered yesterday....good ebayer:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

I just started using Nielsens own compounds with im quite impressed with and no dusting!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> I just started using Nielsens own compounds with im quite impressed with and no dusting!


Nielsen Chemicals do have an excellent range of products although i haven't actually used them for a good few years now. Their 'manual polish' is a very close comparison to AG's SRP.

I used to work for one of their sister companies years ago and sometimes worked very closely with their chemists on some products.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah I really do rate their products, I use their Diamond blue polish which is excellent stuff also pretty much everything else and I cant fault any of it compared to dated AG and cheapo AS.


----------



## zaidgreat (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope someone can chime in on these...
What are the differences between Presta UCC/UCCL and let's say M105/M85?
Is it mainly the abrasive technology like SMAT/DAT?

Am currently on M105 after 'stepping up' from M85.

Will it be a step backwards for me if i were to use Presta UCC/UCCL?

:detailer:


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Where can i buy Presta stuff in the UK. Thanks


----------



## dmd21 (Mar 28, 2008)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

dmd21 said:


> :tumbleweed:


I have the stuff now. Thanks..:thumb:


----------

